# Hyd. leak



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

Just had my first hydraulic leak in the CK 3510. Turned out to be a loose fitting on rear remote. Not factory, dealer installed when purchased in 2016. Trouble free for over 400 hrs now. Pretty good, now if I had a heated cab. LOL
note: You have to remove the seat to get at the fittings and had to grind down wrench to get in tight space.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Actually, that is pretty good performance, 400 hrs without a problem. I use my tractor about 50 hrs per year, so that would be 8 years of trouble-free operation. Not bad...


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Don't you just love a little hyd leak on a giant 6-8 spool valve body. Why is it always one of the lines/fittings in the middle?

Got tired of grinding down wrenches and ended up buying a set something like these to get at the lines









https://www.amazon.com/14-Piece-Pre...3a891&pd_rd_wg=DYxA2&pd_rd_i=B07YYVTR1V&psc=1

Sunnex makes these for getting those impossible to reach fittings out of the valve body, without taking a 1/2 dozen lines off.....








https://www.summitracing.com/parts/...MI-6mxoKOw7gIVMT6tBh0n3AgVEAQYBCABEgJGmPD_BwE


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

Has anyone used the sockets? I am not sure they would get into and under adjacent lines. Plus I did not find the size on summit web site.(Just got distracted, wife brought me fresh cookies!!). Even after grinding down I could barely move the wrench. Wish they had allen wrench hole in center. Thanks for ideas.


----------



## Mavy (Apr 13, 2021)

That's the area where mine is leaking. I only have 80ish hrs so it's still new. Do these fittings take any thread sealer or just get to that valve and tighten?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

ck3510hb said:


> Has anyone used the sockets? I am not sure they would get into and under adjacent lines. Plus I did not find the size on summit web site.(Just got distracted, wife brought me fresh cookies!!). Even after grinding down I could barely move the wrench. Wish they had allen wrench hole in center. Thanks for ideas.


Used them for over10 years working on trash trucks daily. Worked just fine, well worth the investment to me.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

ck3510hb said:


> Just had my first hydraulic leak in the CK 3510. Turned out to be a loose fitting on rear remote. Not factory, dealer installed when purchased in 2016. Trouble free for over 400 hrs now. Pretty good, now if I had a heated cab. LOL
> note: You have to remove the seat to get at the fittings and had to grind down wrench to get in tight space.


Wait until you get 6000 hours on it (like mine) and no leaks to amount to anything.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Mavy said:


> That's the area where mine is leaking. I only have 80ish hrs so it's still new. Do these fittings take any thread sealer or just get to that valve and tighten?


If the fittings are the tappered JIC type fittings, then you need to use any sealant. The fittings are made to create their own seal. I'd tend to use a little pipe dope on the NPTF pipe fittings, but take care in using the stuff. Get the proper stuff and always leave the first couple of threads sealant free to avoid getting the stuff into the hydraulic system. 
It seems I read somewhere that these tapes and pipe dope products are more of a thread lubricant, rather than a sealant, allows you to tighten a fitting a little more, and also fills some of the small thread imperfections.


----------

